# Fixed-slider and stacker pics or drawings???



## luv2havemoartime

I have searched the web and this site for diagrams/pics of stacker and fixed slider set ups with no luck. To many of you, it is so obvious, but to me, I'd like to "see" some of these setups since I bought a boat and it came with stacker releases. I do understand the _free_ slider set up.


----------



## wartfroggy

a stacker, or fixed slider is pretty much the same thing. Hook your mainline up to your release and drop the ball down 6-10 feet. Grab the line, half hitch a rubber band to it, and attatch your slider to the rubber band AND the line. This will hold your slider at that depth. The other thing you can do, is instead of hooking to the rubber-band, break the rubber band in half, and hook the slider underneath the rubberband. That way, the slider will only slide up to the rubber band, and not all the way to the belly in the line.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Here is an easy fixed slider setup from Team Fishigan's website. Thanks Mike!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI




----------



## luv2havemoartime

Awesome thanks. I finally found the stacker setup so I am all set then for now. Which do people seem to like the best and why. 

-free slider
-fixed slider
-stacker with 2 poles


----------



## COHORST1

WE Fish the fixed slider most of the time off are rear riggers but make sure your longer lines are the bottom of our rigger.


----------



## SURF&TURF

Question with that set up never fished it before, looks like if you get a fish on the slider lure it's going to slide all the way down to the bottom lure. and if I get a fish on the bottom lure the slider will still come down to the bottom lure. How long is the norm for the slider line? If I'm running my bottom line 50ft back, slider 15ft up the fishing pole line would the slider be 15ft long, shorter/longer. just want to know what to exspect! Sorry just trying to visualize. want to try it next time out. Thanks. Looks to me the slider is just a snap release! Thanks again.


----------



## lkn2fish

luv2havemoartime said:


> I have searched the web and this site for diagrams/pics of stacker and fixed slider set ups with no luck. To many of you, it is so obvious, but to me, I'd like to "see" some of these setups since I bought a boat and it came with stacker releases. I do understand the _free_ slider set up.


 Luv2havemoartime

Check out legendary products web page. The Elberta Clip'er works WAY, WAY,WAY better than a rubberband. I love their products. Remember don't make your leader on your slider to long. The slider will "SLIDE" down until it hits the main lure and when you get the main lure to the rod tip the slider will be that much further from the rod tip.


Lkn2fish










http://www.legendaryproduct.com/Fixed_Slider_1.asp

Fixed Slider Elberta Clip'er








The Fixed Slider in actionThe Fixed Slider is an efficient way to go after fish at a pre-determined depth. The Fixed Slider stays where it is positioned until a strike occurs and a fish is hooked. The fixed slider then slides down the line, releases from the downrigger and continues to the primary lure.

*If a fish is hooked on the primary lure* it is necessary to remove the Fixed Slider before boating fish.

The Fixed Slider may also be used as a rubber band downrigger release, using a #31 size rubber band. There's no question as to when a fish hits one of your downriggers when using the Fixed Slider as your downrigger release!


----------



## lkn2fish

All


Sorry in my original post I accidentally posted the price, which I think is a no-no. I have since edited my post. I'm just a kid and I just like their products. Can someone explain to me how to tell if a business is a sponsor?


lkn2fish




lkn2fish said:


> Luv2havemoartime
> 
> Check out legendary products web page. The Elberta Clip'er works WAY, WAY,WAY better than a rubberband. I love their products. Remember don't make your leader on your slider to long. The slider will "SLIDE" down until it hits the main lure and when you get to the main lure to the rod tip the slider will be that much further from the rod tip.
> 
> 
> Lkn2fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legendaryproduct.com/Fixed_Slider_1.asp
> 
> Fixed Slider Elberta Clip'er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fixed Slider in actionThe Fixed Slider is an efficient way to go after fish at a pre-determined depth. The Fixed Slider stays where it is positioned until a strike occurs and a fish is hooked. The fixed slider then slides down the line, releases from the downrigger and continues to the primary lure.
> 
> *If a fish is hooked on the primary lure* it is necessary to remove the Fixed Slider before boating fish.
> 
> The Fixed Slider may also be used as a rubber band downrigger release, using a #31 size rubber band. There's no question as to when a fish hits one of your downriggers when using the Fixed Slider as your downrigger release!


----------



## Badboy69

Here's a list of site sponsors http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/sponsors.htm


----------



## lkn2fish

Badboy69 said:


> Here's a list of site sponsors http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/sponsors.htm


 
Badboy


Thanks, from now on I'll look at the list first.


lkn2fish


----------



## martin1950

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Here is an easy fixed slider setup from Team Fishigan's website. Thanks Mike!


 
Thanks Tim, Now that gives me a use for all those O/S releases I've updated.

Martin


----------



## Matt V

I use the Elberta clipper's, but you really have to watch them. The line will cut a groove into the plastic, I have had them cut almost all of the way thru them over time. Also, they are rough on your line when they slide down to your swivel. So, you have to constantly check both.


----------



## wartfroggy

I have used the elberta clippers and offshore releases, and didn't care for them. I think that using the rubber bands works alot better for me. Most of the time I break off the rubberband above the slider, or "peg it", to keep the slider from going up past 10', but slides all the way down to the bait when a fish takes the main. I like that ALOT better than having to take the slider off the line while fighting a fish on the mainline like you do with the "fixed" sliders.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

This is simply just my opinion, but Im a *stacker* man. We ran sliders with the elberta clippers for a while and experienced some serious tangles when dealing with some hot large fish, as well as lost a couple spoons when the clips came off inadvertantly. Either way, these are expensive problems to have.

Stackers get my vote because there's nothing to unclip if a fish takes the bottom lure. Unhooking a slider with a fish on the bottom bait can be a major PIA if the fish is going crazy directly behind the boat. The last thing I want to deal with is an angry king thrashing around in all my lines while I'm fumbling with a slider. Get her up, get her in the net. 

I space my stacker 20' above my cannonball. The lead on the bottom lure is much longer than the top bait's lead on the stacker. This eliminates tangles.

Once again, just my $.02


----------



## fish-on

martin1950 said:


> Thanks Tim, Now that gives me a use for all those O/S releases I've updated.
> 
> Martin


yep thats how we do ours too.Works fine but they can bird on ya when ya bring them in fast. Not been a big problem.


----------



## 1mainiac

Another option is a peice of tubing with a notch cut out of the center pass the line thru the tube and out the notch run it thru a swivel and back into the tubing this puts a swivel in the middle of the tube the tube will provide enough resistance on the line to keep it in place yet will slide when hit by a fish or when it hits the rod tip reeling in. I put a small bead above this.


----------

